# PGA vs LGA



## seronx (Jul 7, 2011)

Can someone explain to me the differences?

I searched the forums but couldn't find anything detailing the actual differences

Mainly
Intel LGA vs AMD PGA


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 7, 2011)

Pin Grid Array vs Land Grid Array

PGA is AMD cpus the pins are on the cpu
LGA is Intel chips where the Pins are in the motherboard socket

thats the only difference otherwise they both serve the same purpose.


----------



## seronx (Jul 7, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Pin Grid Array vs Land Grid Array
> 
> PGA is AMD cpus the pins are on the cpu
> LGA is Intel chips where the Pins are in the motherboard socket
> ...



I know but that isn't really detailing the differences

PGA has larger pins and allows for higher voltages and stability
LGA has smaller pins thus allows for higher and faster current

^like those differences


----------



## Maban (Jul 7, 2011)

LGA pins are thinner, thus they allows for more of them in the same space as PGA would.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 7, 2011)

seronx said:


> I know but that isn't really detailing the differences
> 
> PGA has larger pins and allows for higher voltages and stability
> LGA has smaller pins thus allows for higher and faster current
> ...



i guess its from architextures aka from its design and like the other even they are the same each brand describe by their own name
except maybe from the same brand like intel with fsb and qpi


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 7, 2011)

This is the motherboard shot of a PGA (it's got a hole for every pin):






This is a motherboard shot of a LGA (it's got a pin for every contact on the CPU).  The CPU rests on top of all the pins and the pressure of the heatsink pushes the CPU to make contact with all the pins:





LGA: pins are on motherboard
PGA: pins are on processor


----------



## seronx (Jul 7, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> LGA: pins are on motherboard
> PGA: pins are on processor



Been said before

I am talking about

AMD PGA vs Intel LGA

I already talked about one difference

I'm going to talk about another difference

Intel's LGA only lasts 20 inserts
AMD's PGA lasts a lifetime

The other difference is
AMD PGA makes the CPU handle much higher voltages
Where Intel's LGA is made for low voltage designs

I am asking for these differences^

Not the normal difference

Oh well...the pins are on different components


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 7, 2011)

seronx said:


> Been said before
> 
> I am talking about
> 
> ...



Seems like you have a handle on this already, what is the point of continuing this?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 7, 2011)

The majority of processors are only inserted once (at the factory) and removed once (at a recycler).  How long they last, therefore, is irrelevant.

They can handle the same amount of voltage.


----------



## HossHuge (Jul 7, 2011)

PGA (boys) .......LPGA (girls)


----------



## seronx (Jul 7, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Seems like you have a handle on this already, what is the point of continuing this?



I want to know more than silly remarks like above


----------



## erocker (Jul 7, 2011)

Perhaps you should try searching for whitepapers on LGA and PGA using your search engine of choice.


----------



## seronx (Jul 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> Perhaps you should try searching for whitepapers on LGA and PGA using your search engine of choice.



I rather get it from other people....



I look at google I get 1,500,000 different links to Pro Golfing Association


----------



## erocker (Jul 7, 2011)

Don't use the abbreviation.

http://www.google.com/search?q=Land...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1

http://www.google.com/search?q=Land...c.r_pw.&fp=d51374ef5016df31&biw=1920&bih=1083

This is information far too few people know off the top of thier head and who would want to waste their time searching it for you? I gave you a place to start in those two links bacause I'm such a nice guy.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 7, 2011)

seronx said:


> I rather get it from other people....
> 
> 
> 
> I look at google I get 1,500,000 different links to Pro Golfing Association



Well, while I dont mind helping people with things that have a point to them... The info your asking for serves no purpose... and what uve been told u already seem to know.. soooo why do u expect people to put up with ur "your info isnt detailed enough" attitude when theirs nothing driving this discussion beyond your unnecessary interest in Pins going into holes... (<-- see what i did there!)


----------



## seronx (Jul 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> Don't use the abbreviation.
> 
> This is information far too few people know off the top of thier head and who would want to waste their time searching it for you? I gave you a place to start in those two links bacause I'm such a nice guy.



If you going to be that way, lock the thread already...If this forum is not going to be helpful I'll go somewhere else



ShiBDiB said:


> Well, while I dont mind helping people with things that have a point to them... The info your asking for serves no purpose... and what uve been told u already seem to know.. soooo why do u expect people to put up with ur "your info isnt detailed enough" attitude when theirs nothing driving this discussion beyond your unnecessary interest in Pins going into holes... (<-- see what i did there!)



If you think that you are grossly mistaken


----------



## erocker (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes, I'm going to be that way.


----------

